# Going to try and build my own website



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try and build my own website. HA HA

I am NOT a computer savy person. But I do use one all day at work. We have an IT department to do all the work.

Any suggestions on website hosting. I don't want any tag on names with my .com. ex freewebs

I do want paypal

Vicki in NC


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I highly recommend bluehost.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i use and love homestead.com


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My site is done through Squarespace.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love godaddy.com there tech guys are wonderful. They also have website tonight if you want to use it, or you simply can do a website anywhere else and simply host it through them. I also purchase and pay for my .com's through them also. My website is never down, and neither is this one, so might want to ask Daniel who this server is through (yeah I know I should know this  ...whoever homesteadingtoday.com is through run don't walk from that server  V


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I LOVE weebly.com!! Their designs are so simple to use and tech support is great. Both of my sites were done with weebly. You can also link paypal to the items listed for sale.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

Vicki, can I use Paypal with GoDaddy? or do I have to use something else?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes you can, it's what mine is going to be linked to if we ever get it published, it's my fault, not my design gals. And Rebecca works cheap, and she is a goat gal which makes it nice you don't have to explain all the *'s and ++ and how to put a pedigree together or a link to ADGA...she is super ethical and will NOT touch up photos etc...after the one time initial payment of $50 (I think it's been awhile) she charges $10 an hour....my husbands whole puppy page with photos and graphics and text was just $75 including putting puppy photos up and down...she simply bills you at the end of the month. She is super quick, I will send her the new photos of the pups we have left without deposits and she will have them up that afternoon. her contact info is on each page of my website. But mine is cheap anyway, I don't have any bells or whistles and don't keep breeding pages etc.... Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> I LOVE weebly.com!! Their designs are so simple to use and tech support is great. Both of my sites were done with weebly. You can also link paypal to the items listed for sale.


WEEBLY WEEBLY WEEBLY!

I used godaddy for years and switched over to Weebly and love it! SO much cheaper than godaddy too (free if you don't mind a tiny little header with a weebly link)


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

GoDaddy.com is great if you have the up-front capital to invest AND have an IT guru handy (like Vicki). But, I am still brand new, and technically still in the planning and development phase. I use Weebly.com, and I love it. Super easy, extremely user-friendly, and FREE!!

Best of luck!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

domaintools.com will tell you who your favorite website is registered through. If you look at the nameserver information, that tells you where the site is hosted. For instance, if you look up dairygoatinfo.com you get: (this is public information, so hope it's ok to post)
Registrant:
Lonesome Doe Nubians

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: DAIRYGOATINFO.COM

Domain servers in listed order:
NS1.BLUEHOST.COM
NS2.BLUEHOST.COM

It's registered to Lonesome Doe Nubians, the domain name was registered through godaddy, and the site is hosted by bluehost.


----------

